

State of mobile web development, part 2/3: progressive enhancement - mattyfo
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/09/state_of_mobile_1.html

======
mattyfo
Part one is here if you haven't read it yet.

[http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/09/state_of_mob...](http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/09/state_of_mobile.html)

